# what signs should i look for if my bearded dragon is pregnant



## samantha_robson (Mar 27, 2007)

*Help Me Please!!!*

please can you help me, can anyone tell me any signs i should look for if my bearded dragon is pregnant any information on how to know if my bearded dragon is pregnant will be gratful to please


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

she will get fatter - you may be able to feel the eggs inside her and she will be sleeping lots - she will also be digging alot!


----------



## waycar8 (Mar 17, 2007)

the obvious is she will eat more, and put on weight 

how long ago do you think she mated?......

usally they will start to put weight on after about a week then after 2 week you should notice her under belly spreading out unusally when she is layed down and when she is sat basking her under belly will sag down as thoe she has a belly full of eggs:lol2: you will be able to feel the eggs/lumps in her belly after the 2 weeks

after around 5 to 6 weeks she will go off her food, and dig around looking for a nesting site. then she will go off her food then a day or 2 later she will lay her eggs in whatever nesting medium you put in.


----------



## samantha_robson (Mar 27, 2007)

*reply*

she has mated about three weeks ago she is getting fat and eating more we have felt her tummy but we cant feel any eggs


----------



## waycar8 (Mar 17, 2007)

you may not feel the eggs yet, it depends how she is carrying them. if she is putting on weight then you shouldnt have anything to worry about.

give her a couple weeks and she will lay.

beardies always lay their eggs around 4 give or take a couple of hrs each way.(mine started laying at 4.15 and she finnished 5.45)


----------



## samantha_robson (Mar 27, 2007)

thank you for that advise


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

morning sickness weird cravings


----------



## sexybullet (Nov 24, 2009)

i have 4 bearded dragons and i have 1 defo male and 1 defo female but one of bearded dragon sound like its pregant like she doesnt eat now and she fatter now and she diggs what can you tell me please


----------

